# Trek Domane vs Specialized Roubaix



## matty1

I am looking for my first road bike and trying to decided which route to go. Alum bike (sectur, 2.3 trek) or a lower end carbon? The two bikes I am debating on are the Specialized Roubaix line or the Trek 4.0. Both bike shops sold it as being better then the other with the built in iso tech on the trek and zerts on the Specialized. I did a new store mini ride on the Specialized and it was a great ride but really need to wait for the weather to break to test drive longer. I really don't want to go over 2,000 bucks and the domane 4.0 will be on sale in March for 1700.00.The Roubaix is 1600.00. I am comparing sora on the Roubaix which I was told is last years 105 and the Trek 4.0 with Tegra. I just wonder how well the domane rides with its new technology in Alum like the 2.3 .I would hate to spend this kind of money and not ride it much and though that money away.
All my roadie friends are saying do carbon but I worry about the durability and price.

Thoughts?


----------



## jackkane

Both are fine bikes. Personally I'd go with the Roubaix because I like Specialized better than Trek. 2 factors that are important are which bike shop you like better and which paint job you like better. Good luck!


----------



## jpaschal01

I'd go for the Trek for the Tiagra instead of the Sora on the Specialized. I think Tiagra shifting is way better than Sora. Just one man's opinion.


----------



## Srode

I took a 2.3 and a 4.5 Domane for couple hour rides each before buying. Both are nice bikes, very comfortable endurance geometry. The carbon frame is noticeably more compliant over bumps/rough roads. I didn't ride the Specialized so can't comment on that comparison. I will say the 2.3 and 4.5 both shifted very nicely.


----------



## PlatyPius

I'd go for neither. Both brands suck. Be different. Buy a bike that 8,000,000 other people don't have.


----------



## PJ352

My advice is to test ride all the bikes under consideration (preferably with appropriate tire pressures for your weight/ tire size and road conditions), narrowing the field from there. Focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling along with control placement/ function. 

Make these test rides real.. as in, out on the roads, ideally in similar terrain that you'll be riding, and consider which LBS's emphasize the importance of sizing (and those test rides) because IMO/E, that's what separates the better shops. 

If other brands are offered in your area, I suggest branching out some and test riding those. There's nothing wrong with any of the bikes you're considering, and you may well go back to one of them, but at least take some time to check out other offerings before deciding. 

Lastly, I wouldn't get too caught up in iso tech/ zertz anything. Many brands resort to techno-jargon to separate themselves with others. Use test rides to determine what really feels best to you.


----------



## PJ352

matty1 said:


> I am comparing sora on the Roubaix which I was told is last years 105 and the Trek 4.0 with Tegra.


Not trying to steer you away from the Roubaix (or Sora), because (IMO) it's a nice bike and a nice groupset, but Sora isn't last year's 105. Tiagra 4600 comes the closest to Shimano's (5600) 105.


----------



## DaFlake

I have a 2013 Trek Madone 2.3 and it comes with a 105 group set as does the Domane. The only Tigara piece is the rear cassette and the main crank is an R565. I actually looked at the 3 series for the carbon frame, but the components were downgraded to Tiagra. It also wasn't that much lighter so I opted for the better components.


----------



## Scott AFD

Trek!!!!


----------



## yoshirama

He's claiming that last year's 105 is this year's sora? I think someone is trying to rip you off.

Roubiax Compact: MSRP $1750.00
Domane 4.0: MSRP $2099.99

Don't look at the price tag however. Ride the frames and see how you feel. I would suggest you to consider a slightly more expensive Specialized like the Roubiax Sport Compact which comes with Tiagra parts.


----------



## cxwrench

The Domane has much better ride quality than the Roubaix. The iso-speed system allows the saddle to move up to 32mm when absorbing bumps. the zertz in the Roubaix do nothing for bump absorption. they do damp some road vibration, but it's generally accepted to be at frequencies not normally encountered on the road. The Domane is also a lot stiffer through the front end of the frame and in my opinion (yes, i've ridden both, more than once) handles better. 
Yes, i work at a Trek dealer. But after riding both bikes the Domane is much, much better at doing what it's designed to do.


----------



## matty1

Srode said:


> I took a 2.3 and a 4.5 Domane for couple hour rides each before buying. Both are nice bikes, very comfortable endurance geometry. The carbon frame is noticeably more compliant over bumps/rough roads. I didn't ride the Specialized so can't comment on that comparison. I will say the 2.3 and 4.5 both shifted very nicely.


Its funny you say this I stopped by the LBS today and the guy stated them might have the 4.5 for 20-25% off for one day only coming in March. That price would have me look closer at the 4.5 then the 4.0 or 2.3. He really wanted to sell me the 4.5 for alot of reasons over the 4.0. You get the race wheels, tubless ready and 105 components. If I get the 4.0 and upgrade the wheels I am looking at 600 which is the difference between the 4.0 and 4.5 2000.00 vs 2600.00 for the 4.5. At that upgraded price you are getting better components too!!! I really need to test drive these bikes hoping for a break in the weather soon before there sale. The other thing that concerns me is transport. I have top tube 5 bike yakiama rack i bought last year and now I read Trek doesn't recommend those racks for carbon. I would have to get a new rack aghhh..


----------



## mpre53

matty1 said:


> Its funny you say this I stopped by the LBS today and the guy stated them might have the 4.5 for 20-25% off for one day only coming in March. That price would have me look closer at the 4.5 then the 4.0 or 2.3. He really wanted to sell me the 4.5 for alot of reasons over the 4.0. You get the race wheels, tubless ready and 105 components. If I get the 4.0 and upgrade the wheels I am looking at 600 which is the difference between the 4.0 and 4.5 2000.00 vs 2600.00 for the 4.5. At that upgraded price you are getting better components too!!! I really need to test drive these bikes hoping for a break in the weather soon before there sale. The other thing that concerns me is transport. I have top tube 5 bike yakiama rack i bought last year and now I read Trek doesn't recommend those racks for carbon. I would have to get a new rack aghhh..


Actually, the 4.5 has a mix of both 105 and Ultegra, in addition to the lighter wheels.


----------



## aclinjury

Specialized and Trek are like GM and Toyota. Get something a little different.

How about Wilier Izoard XP with Sram Rival?
Competitive has it for $1899 out the door!

2013 Wilier Izoard XP/SRAM Rival Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## maxfrm

PJ352 said:


> My advice is to test ride all the bikes under consideration (preferably with appropriate tire pressures for your weight/ tire size and road conditions), narrowing the field from there. Focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling along with control placement/ function.
> 
> Make these test rides real.. as in, out on the roads, ideally in similar terrain that you'll be riding, and consider which LBS's emphasize the importance of sizing (and those test rides) because IMO/E, that's what separates the better shops.
> 
> If other brands are offered in your area, I suggest branching out some and test riding those. There's nothing wrong with any of the bikes you're considering, and you may well go back to one of them, but at least take some time to check out other offerings before deciding.
> 
> Lastly, I wouldn't get too caught up in iso tech/ zertz anything. Many brands resort to techno-jargon to separate themselves with others. Use test rides to determine what really feels best to you.



This I agree with +1


----------



## matty1

Srode said:


> I took a 2.3 and a 4.5 Domane for couple hour rides each before buying. Both are nice bikes, very comfortable endurance geometry. The carbon frame is noticeably more compliant over bumps/rough roads. I didn't ride the Specialized so can't comment on that comparison. I will say the 2.3 and 4.5 both shifted very nicely.


I am glad you like yours. I worry about durability of the carbon at this point. I really don't want to buy another bike rack. I wonder if my lbs will let me go on a ride that long. If a beginner road rider I wonder if I will notice the compliance between the too.


----------



## wanderinwalker

matty1 said:


> I am glad you like yours. I worry about durability of the carbon at this point. I really don't want to buy another bike rack. I wonder if my lbs will let me go on a ride that long. If a beginner road rider I wonder if I will notice the compliance between the too.


Honestly, I wouldn't worry about the durability of carbon fiber at this point. It's proven and capable. I remember 12-13 years ago in the dirt bike world they were making bash guards out of CF. And IMO the difference in ride is noticeable. Not night and day, but going from my aluminum Trek 2.1 to my carbon Giant Defy Composite, road noise is more muted on the carbon bike. Buzzy roads are muted to a lower frequency that doesn't seem to bother me as quickly.

Which reminds me, if you have a Giant dealer around check out the Defy line as well. You can pick up something with a bit better parts spec versus a Trek or Specialized model. Though from the reports I've read the Domane really works exactly as advertised with the flexible seat tube attachment.

Also, don't get hung up on "bike A shifted better than bike B" on a test ride. That's just parts tuning. The only real reason I test rode my new bike was because it has SRAM and I've only ever used Shimano. And it seemed expected that I would take a spin around the block on it.

Can't help with the rack situation, as I prefer a roof rack with fork mount for transporting my bikes.


----------



## matty1

wanderinwalker said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't worry about the durability of carbon fiber at this point. It's proven and capable. I remember 12-13 years ago in the dirt bike world they were making bash guards out of CF. And IMO the difference in ride is noticeable. Not night and day, but going from my aluminum Trek 2.1 to my carbon Giant Defy Composite, road noise is more muted on the carbon bike. Buzzy roads are muted to a lower frequency that doesn't seem to bother me as quickly.
> 
> Which reminds me, if you have a Giant dealer around check out the Defy line as well. You can pick up something with a bit better parts spec versus a Trek or Specialized model. Though from the reports I've read the Domane really works exactly as advertised with the flexible seat tube attachment.
> 
> Also, don't get hung up on "bike A shifted better than bike B" on a test ride. That's just parts tuning. The only real reason I test rode my new bike was because it has SRAM and I've only ever used Shimano. And it seemed expected that I would take a spin around the block on it.
> 
> Can't help with the rack situation, as I prefer a roof rack with fork mount for transporting my bikes.


I will check out the giant dealer in town. Not much to do but research when its snowing sideways right now. I don't think the shifting is going to bug me to bad as I don't have anything to compare it to yet. I will try to keep an open mind on that. All my friends ride Aluminum so i don't have many to ask what they think of there carbon bikes. The more looking around on the internet I do as far as reviews go the more I am leaning toward the Domane.It sounds like most like it no matter if its alum or not by design. 
Talking to the bike store last night he stated they did a road trip to California to test some new 2013 bikes and one of the guys forgot to clip out at the right time and broke the rear derailer on a brand new Domane. Talk about bad luck aghhh... :mad2:
As far as the rack goes i started thinking if I put my seats down I can fit my bike in the back of my trailblazer with the front wheel is off. The front wheels come off alot easier then they did 10 years ago when I bought my last bike.


----------



## Srode

matty1 said:


> I am glad you like yours. I worry about durability of the carbon at this point. I really don't want to buy another bike rack. I wonder if my lbs will let me go on a ride that long. If a beginner road rider I wonder if I will notice the compliance between the too.


I've been riding less than a year. When I bought the Domane in Sept last year, I had been riding a dual sport Trek since June and had not ridden before that since I was in my early teens (now 56). I can say the difference in compliance was definitely noticable for me. 2 hours was a good test of the bikes, but an hour probably would have been adequate. The last hour of each ride is when I really got a feel for the difference in sizing (the 2.3 was a 56cm, and the 4.5 was a 58cm). For a bike rack, I picked up a Thule rack that holds the bike by the tires, not the frame. I haven't had a chance to use it though as my rides start at home, no reason for transporting yet.


----------



## matty1

I have a buddy who suggested I look at a Surly Crosscheck. Its a simple bike but for a newbie the cromely frame is durable, bombproof for crashes. He has had carbon and alum in his past and settled on the cross check which being steel handles the road well iHHO. I just need to find a dealer that has one to look at . Thoughts on this compared to a Alum with carbon seat and fork?


----------



## scottma

I own an SL4 Roubaix and a Crosscheck and have ridden a Domane. The Crosscheck is a different kind of bike. It's heavy old school do it all kind of bike. You can put big tires on it for off road use, racks for commuting or touring. It can be set up for single speed. 

It depends on what you want the bike for. I use my Crosscheck for gravel rides, bad weather days, Winter use, slow rides. For road rides of any consequence at all ill take the Roubaix. I test rode a Domane 6.9 and liked it. Nice bike.


----------



## PJ352

matty1 said:


> I have a buddy who suggested I look at a Surly Crosscheck... Thoughts on this compared to a Alum with carbon seat and fork?


As scottma states, this (and the relaxed geo bikes you're looking at) are different types of bikes, so (IMO/E) *defining your intended uses* should come first. 

While the Domane and Roubaix are relaxed geo (endurance bikes), they're still race bikes, used (or will be used) on the pro circuits (Paris-Roubaix obviously comes to mind). I doubt you'll see a Crosscheck there, not because it's in some way 'bad' - it's just more of a CX (on/ off road)/ commuter/ light touring type of bike.

Before going much further with this process, I suggest taking a step back and defining your intended uses and goals. "All else" (fit, gearing requirements...) comes after. 

That said, IMO steel bikes do offer some pluses, so if you decide that the Crosscheck is a little too 'versatile' for your tastes, I'd suggest looking at some other steel offerings, like the Jamis Quest, among others.


----------



## scottma

Couple things to be aware of if you get a Crosscheck: They run big. General rule is size down one size from what you would normally ride. Another is the complete bike components are not very good. You are better off buying a frame and having it built up. Mine has Shimano 105 components and other items that were from a crashed bike. I run 33c cross tires.

Here is my Crosscheck in a 52:
View attachment 275961


Here is my Roubaix in a 54:
View attachment 275962


They have matching color schemes sort of unintentional but it wound up that way. They are twins separated at birth


----------



## JoePAz

matty1 said:


> I am glad you like yours. I worry about durability of the carbon at this point. I really don't want to buy another bike rack. I wonder if my lbs will let me go on a ride that long. If a beginner road rider I wonder if I will notice the compliance between the too.


What does the bike rack do to influence you? I have 2001 Trek 5200 made from OCLV 120 carbon. I bought it used last September and it seems perfect. I can't really say how many miles are on it, but I have not worries on the frame. I have never ridden an aluminum road bike so I can't really compare ride quality, but I would not worry about carbon durability on a road bike frame if it comes from a trusted source.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Internet and sales pitch overload!

Some observations from riding a few different bikes...

Frame material per se is not that important. Aluminum, steel and carbon can all be built stiff or flexy. Test riding can give you some insight. Not much, tbh. Although you may notice more in terms of handling - how the bike feels in hard cornering, that kind of thing.

Different sets of wheels can give a bike fairly different behaviors. Since you're buying a complete, I don't think there's that much harm in having your judgement colored by the wheels that come on the bike.

Aluminum technology hasn't changed much in several years. It's still refined from bauxite, it's still mixed with some kind of magic dust and heat treated, and it's still tunable to a variety of ride qualities. Some of the production processes have been getting more sophisticated over time, but it's not a fast enough pace for a '13 bike to have new technology in any real way.

Various weird inserts have been around for a while. Usually, I don't think they do anything. Sometimes, they cause failures. Since I don't really get a choice about their presence or absence if I like a bike in general, I wouldn't let them deter me. But I certainly wouldn't consider them a selling point.

Since that new Trek thing is actually changing the nature of the joint and not just another insert, I guess I can believe it might actually do something. Wouldn't sell me the bike, but maybe it makes a ride quality that would.

Fit makes a huge difference. I'm finally boxing up a nice but too-big bike to send to my brother in favor of a bike that's less nice on paper but is a more appropriate size for me. It'll also be good to simplify a little more before my next move.

Tire pressure makes a huge difference. Huge. I suspect that if I were to feel a real difference in ride quality between frames, I'd need to ride them back-to-back on the same wheels and tires. When I broke a frame a while ago, at first I thought I had flatted my tire.

And yeah - try to refine your use case. The more comparable Surly to the bikes you mentioned earlier would be the Pacer. Almost everybody has some entries in the endurance road category. Not too surprising - sooner or later, someone was going to notice that they were being charged more money for less versatile bikes... so the market's swinging the other way some again. Some questions you might want to ask yourself about how you're using the bike are what your primary use is going to be, whether or not you'll ever race it, whether or not you'll ride it to work, if you might ever want to try touring, if you'll self-support any really long rides - like over eight hours, give-or-take, if you might want to ride off-road, how easily deterred by bad weather you are. You're pretty likely to change your use patterns from what you anticipate now, but I figure it doesn't hurt to try to land close to the mark to begin with.


----------



## B_arrington

cxwrench said:


> The Domane has much better ride quality than the Roubaix. The iso-speed system allows the saddle to move up to 32mm when absorbing bumps. the zertz in the Roubaix do nothing for bump absorption. they do damp some road vibration, but it's generally accepted to be at frequencies not normally encountered on the road. The Domane is also a lot stiffer through the front end of the frame and in my opinion (yes, i've ridden both, more than once) handles better.
> Yes, i work at a Trek dealer. But after riding both bikes the Domane is much, much better at doing what it's designed to do.


I agree with the above in terms of ride quality and handling. That's why I bought a Domane 4.5. I liked the Ultegra shifting much better than the Tiagra on the 4.0 - it felt much crisper and enhanced the enjoyment of the ride. I didn't care for the Sora shifters at all on some models I rode. 

I also liked the carbon frame much better (obviously). It felt much more comfortable. If you can get a Domane 4.0 or even a 4.5 on a sale, I'd go for that. 

As for another brand - well, I looked at what my LBS carried. I was happy with the options and ride for me, not what others think. Of course, when it comes to cars I drive a 2012 Maxima (GM, Toyota reference) because it's a great, sporty, near luxury sedan that I LOVE. I hate the blandness and numb handling of Toyota and Honda.


----------



## genux

I was in a similar situation as you were last year, although my choices were Specialized Secteur (Roubaix's Alu sibling), Trek 1.5, Cannondale Synapse, Giant Defy, Felt Z-series. They were all within the same price range (within ± $150).

The Secteur and Synapse were the best fit for me, but I ended up with the Secteur because of the LBS. Everything else was icing on the cake.

I don't own a carbon bike, nor have I ridden or used them for long periods of time, so I can't comment on them. My Aluminum bike has survived a number of falls and mild crashes (slips). There are some scratches and chips on the paint, but otherwise it's holding up very well.

I know the general advise is to buy the best bike you can afford. For me, the best bike is the one that fits me best, and one that I use the most. The rest (parts and components) can and will be upgraded, when the time comes.


----------



## scottma

I liked the Domane quite a bit when I rode it. I only got to take it out for 45 min, so its hard to make a real solid judgement. It was a Trek Demo Days event. I also took out a Madone which I did not like as much as the Domane. The Domane was was shorter in the top tube area compared to the Roubaix. Not sure how much of that was stem vs frame geometry. I felt a bit cramped. The Roubaix is a better fit for me. Still, a nice bike for sure. I didn't notice in the limited ride time I had on the Domane any big advantage or disadvantage in handling. The front end actually felt a bit harsh, but maybe that was just in comparison to the ride in the seat which was so smooth. I wish I could have taken it out for a long ride. I really like my SL4 Roubaix, but would be quite happy on a Domane as well. I think I would have to take a good look at the fit to see if it would work, but thats just my body size/preference.


----------



## matty1

scottma said:


> I own an SL4 Roubaix and a Crosscheck and have ridden a Domane. The Crosscheck is a different kind of bike. It's heavy old school do it all kind of bike. You can put big tires on it for off road use, racks for commuting or touring. It can be set up for single speed.
> 
> It depends on what you want the bike for. I use my Crosscheck for gravel rides, bad weather days, Winter use, slow rides. For road rides of any consequence at all ill take the Roubaix. I test rode a Domane 6.9 and liked it. Nice bike.



Wow that is great information on the Surly. I going to be hitting a few bike shops tomorrow and trying to nail down my choices. I really would like carbon but it's It's Looking more and more that Alum with carbon fork is going to be it. I will have to check out the sectur on the specialized side and the 2.3/2.0 on the trek side. I don't have the extra money for a new bike rack to carry a carbon bike and just bought a new Yakiama hitch rack for the family last year. I also need to have money for the first time things like, shoes, etc. I still think alum or not the domane still will shine above the rest for what I am reading. I am going to look at Cannondale tomorrow and a Surly for kicks with crosscycle styling I don't need. That said I really want a fat tire Surly next winter.:thumbsup:
I also have to factor in a fitting of some kind either basic or full fitting. Most shops want 200 plus for the full fitting the Trek shop said for fitness riding they can dial me in pretty close for 60 bucks and then do adjustments after a month or two of riding. If i get the Alum Domane I am leaning toward getting better components 105 seems to be the highest they offer for the Domane Alum series.


----------



## cxwrench

AndrwSwitch said:


> Tire pressure makes a huge difference. Huge. I suspect that if I were to feel a real difference in ride quality between frames, I'd need to ride them back-to-back on the same wheels and tires. When I broke a frame a while ago, at first I thought I had flatted my tire.


^ this is the best advice in the entire thread so far. ^ period. you can make more difference in ride quality by adding or removing 10-15psi than ANY frame could ever make.


----------



## Dunbar

I got a 2013 Roubaix Elite Compact and I had to ditch the stock saddle in order to get the "plush" ride many rave about. I tried the stock Toupe for a month and was seriously doubting the "plush" ride claim *until* I swapped saddles and finally understood what everyone was raving about. I honestly don't know why Specialized includes such a hard saddle on an endurance bike. Something like a Romin Evo gel would have been a much more appropriate choice for this bike IMO (leave the Toupe for Tarmacs and Venges lol.) As far as Sora on the base Roubaix I test rode one of those and it's nowhere near "last years 105." I had 9 speed 105 on my old road bike and Sora is much sloppier in feel. I would go with at least the Roubaix Sport Compact with Tiagra shifters. If you shop around it's not difficult to get 10-15% off MSRP (I was able to get over 20% off on my Roubaix.)


----------



## Tracy T

I got a wsd domane 4.5 in December. Huge improvement over my aluminium cannondale. The only thing I changed was the seat. The bontrager wsd seat was horrible. The ride with the new seat is BEAUTIFUL! The carbon takes away most of the small vibrations. 
I test rode the Specialized ruby elite. It had the same parts as the domane but the domane was much quicker and more comfortable.


----------



## matty1

aclinjury said:


> Specialized and Trek are like GM and Toyota. Get something a little different.
> 
> How about Wilier Izoard XP with Sram Rival?
> Competitive has it for $1899 out the door!
> 
> 2013 Wilier Izoard XP/SRAM Rival Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist


looks like a nice bike but want to stick with a LBS brand.


----------



## jpaschal01

You mean a brand sold at your LBS? Because there are two shops near me that sell Wilier. There just happen to be online retailers that also sell Wilier. I would agree that you should buy from a LBS. the knowledge, expertise, and post purchase support will be so much better. That's why I bought my Wilier from my LBS. They do make great bikes though.


----------



## VinPaysDoc

Unless you plan to ride this bike for 20+ years, don't sweat the durability of the carbon.

Still riding the 2004 Trek 5900. I've gone down many times over the past 9 years. The bike has fared better than me.


----------



## matty1

Wow guys :thumbsup:
I have been busy and fell behind on this thread. I will try and answer a few of the questions since last post. I have stopped at 3 more LBS and test drove the Roub with sora and the domane 2.0 they didn't have a 2.3 built. I have to say the ride of the roubaix was nice but I found the seat pretty stiff no biggie.The Domane handled nice not know what tiagra feels like the 2.0 was a nice ride and shifting . The LBS said if you so alum at least do the 105 1700 vs 1300. I did look at a local shop on a crosscheck and talked to the guy on use. At no point in the conversation did i say gravel roads or off road so he tried to steer me to a pacer. I really am looking for a relax ride. I was a mt biker then hybrid for the last 12 years I want a relaxed frame.
Ok, my real world use is the following Fitness number one is just getting out and riding hard to get some good cardio. I have low (Good) cholesterol so trying to get that number up to stay off the meds. Weight of the bike isn't an issue, I don't plan on racing, and want to ride with a few cycling friends for a few 20-30 miles rides from time to time. I don't see myself riding more then a hour most rides a 30min hard cardio ride with a few hills should do the trick a few times a week. I do have plans to get my fitness ready for a Grand Fondo in my area coming in June that is my goal to ride with 3 buddies and have fun. I have only ridden 50 miles once in my life on a giant cypress hybrid and boy was that painful riding 13 miles an hour next to my road riding brother in law who was being held back by me and my slow bike. I stripped everything off that bike to try and get it lighter for the ride .
Now One local shop is offering a 20 % off the domane over 1500 bucks one day only tomorrow night for 3 hours. If I miss that sale(1500) then I am paying full price(1700.00). :mad2: I really have decided because I don't know how much riding i will do in the future that I want to keep the price around 1500.00 or less. If I really enjoy it like I think I will then I will look at upgrading in 5 years. 
Almost all of the shops said wheels are more important then carbon vs Alum for my needs. A good set of wheels is a great upgrade on a alum bike. As far as carbon goes most shops stated carbon is great but needs to be treated with respect. It can't be towed around on a top tube bike rack like mine its not recommended by the manufactures and the LBS. Relearning clipless pedals is more forgiving on alum or steel and the weight savings won't change my needs for fitness any bike will do that.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Two things.

1) In real life, sales on larger-ticket items are never 3 hours only. If it's available tomorrow for that price and they want to move the bike, they'll sell it to you for that price on another day.
2) Which bike did you like better?

I couldn't follow your post with regard to which bike had which component group, so no idea what the shop is asserting 105 is $400 better than. The jaded side of me doubts that it could be true, but then the entire spec is usually a bit different, not just the Shimano-branded drivetrain components. (And much of the time, you get hosed on wheels at every price...)


----------



## matty1

scottma said:


> Couple things to be aware of if you get a Crosscheck: They run big. General rule is size down one size from what you would normally ride. Another is the complete bike components are not very good. You are better off buying a frame and having it built up. Mine has Shimano 105 components and other items that were from a crashed bike. I run 33c cross tires.
> 
> Here is my Crosscheck in a 52:
> View attachment 275961
> 
> 
> Here is my Roubaix in a 54:
> View attachment 275962
> 
> 
> They have matching color schemes sort of unintentional but it wound up that way. They are twins separated at birth




Those are some nice looking bikes.


----------



## matty1

Sorry the 2.3 domane had 105 on sale tonight for 1500 instead of normal price of 1700 after sale. The 2.0 domane is only 10% off tonight from 1300 normally and it runs tigra. I wonder if the prices are set by each dealer or trek. They told me the trek dealer will be there tonight.


----------



## PJ352

matty1 said:


> Sorry the 2.3 domane had 105 *on sale tonight* for 1500 instead of normal price of 1700 after sale. The 2.0 domane is only *10% off tonight* from 1300 normally and it runs tigra. I wonder if the prices are set by each dealer or trek. They told me the trek dealer will be there tonight.


JMO, but I wouldn't let the dealer reel you in on these '3 hour sales'. It's nothing more than a sales tactic to pressure you to buy. And in reality, the prices (even the better one) you're talking about are ~20% off. Good, but not what I'd consider _great_ buys.

In my area it's pretty common for LBS's to routinely discount 10%, and 20% during promotions. My advice is to take the attitude that there will be other 'deals' (because there will be) and buy when you've sorted through the field and feel comfortable with your decision. NOT when a dealer pushes you to.


----------



## matty1

PJ352 said:


> JMO, but I wouldn't let the dealer reel you in on these '3 hour sales'. It's nothing more than a sales tactic to pressure you to buy. And in reality, the prices (even the better one) you're talking about are ~20% off. Good, but not what I'd consider _great_ buys.
> 
> In my area it's pretty common for LBS's to routinely discount 10%, and 20% during promotions. My advice is to take the attitude that there will be other 'deals' (because there will be) and buy when you've sorted through the field and feel comfortable with your decision. NOT when a dealer pushes you to.


True there will be other deals. Snow is melting but not enough to get out for a road ride yet. All test rides have been in a parking lot.


----------



## PJ352

matty1 said:


> True there will be other deals. Snow is melting but not enough to get out for a road ride yet. All test rides have been in a parking lot.


A parking lot ride isn't really a test ride. You need to get the bikes out (on the roads) and put them through their paces.

I know there's an emotional side of bike buying, but keep in mind you're going to (hopefully) have this bike a long time and spend a lot of time on it, so you want to get it right. 

That said, all the bikes you're looking at are quality offerings, so as long as they suite your intended purposes and fit well, you can't go too far wrong.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

matty1 said:


> True there will be other deals. Snow is melting but not enough to get out for a road ride yet. All test rides have been in a parking lot.


If there's snow on the roads, what was your plan with the bike? Is it just going to sit in the garage for another month?

I feel conflicted because this somewhat contradicts my normal attitude of "buy a bike soon, before you forget you want to get into this sport," but maybe now is not the right time.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Also on the Domane 2.0 vs. 2.3 - 

I don't think the 2.3 has that much over the 2.0. Same frame, same wheels, near-identical cockpits.

There may still be a small difference in lever feel with 105 vs. Tiagra, but the differences are mainly in the attractiveness of the finishes and probably a few grams here and there. The crank on the 2.3 isn't even the 105 crank.

This is more-or-less par for bikes listing a certain level of component as their spec lately - you get the shifters and derailleurs, but the wheels often have some other, crappy hub and the brakes are frequently Tektros. Cranks are often mismatched too, either FSA (not a fan) or a Shimano non-series crank. Tektro brake calipers are fine, although if you ride in wet weather you'd want to replace the brake pads right away, but still - the whole thing is kind of lame. To Trek's credit, I guess they're not calling the 2.3 a "105 bike" or putting "105" in the name.

How did you feel about the rides of these bikes, such as they were, vs. the Roubaix?

And, I'm confused - were you thinking about doing some extended riding on gravel?


----------



## matty1

PJ352 said:


> A parking lot ride isn't really a test ride. You need to get the bikes out (on the roads) and put them through their paces.
> 
> I know there's an emotional side of bike buying, but keep in mind you're going to (hopefully) have this bike a long time and spend a lot of time on it, so you want to get it right.
> 
> That said, all the bikes you're looking at are quality offerings, so as long as they suite your intended purposes and fit well, you can't go too far wrong.


Yes there is an emotional side for sure!! Its killing me thinking I am missing out on a sale I can't get any other time of the year. There are two other trek dealers in the area and if I can't get the same price another day from the LBS I am going to search around. I have 3 shops in the area that run there sales in April and May so the roads are clear and its warming up . This sale is crazy early it sounds like it was VIP clients that upgrade every year . For the first time it jumped to the public this year no invite only this time. That said I was told they will never off this bike this low again.
I really was hoping craigslist would pop up some great deals. I have been watching it for months and nothing, either junk bikes or madone 6 for 3500. I don't think I am going to find a road bike with the relaxed geometer y on craigslist.:mad2:


----------



## matty1

AndrwSwitch said:


> If there's snow on the roads, what was your plan with the bike? Is it just going to sit in the garage for another month?
> 
> I feel conflicted because this somewhat contradicts my normal attitude of "buy a bike soon, before you forget you want to get into this sport," but maybe now is not the right time.


 I was only looking at buying early to get in on the 2 hundred off a domane.


----------



## matty1

No gravel riding I have a hybrid for that . Roubaix was a nice ride for 1600 with sora vs the trek domane 2.3 alum with 105. I just dont know if i want the carbon and or sora.That is why I was lookin at sectur with 105 as a more far comparison.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

The current-model Sora crank is a two-piece crank, so pretty comparable to what's on the Domanes.

The current-model Sora derailleurs are perfectly good.

I haven't tried the new Sora shifters. But shifters wear out eventually and, as long as they work, don't effect the ride that much. You're on the frame the whole time.

If you can tell a difference in how the bikes actually ride, there's your decision-maker. Otherwise, do it on color.


----------



## 9iron

Good information in this thread. I'm looking at buying my first road bike right now, lots to think about. Hard decisions when you're trying to keep a budget, it's easy to argue yourself right up out of your cost comfort zone.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Just takes some discipline. Choose a number ahead of time and stick to your guns.


----------



## PJ352

matty1 said:


> Its killing me thinking I am missing out on a sale I can't get any other time of the year.


That's what the one Trek dealer wants you to think. There will be other comparable sales.



matty1 said:


> There are two other trek dealers in the area and *if I can't get the same price another day from the LBS I am going to search around.*


I think that's a smart thing to do. As I mentioned a couple of weeks ago, branch out some and ride a bunch of bikes. Who knows, you may find an SRAM Apex bike that makes you smile. 



matty1 said:


> I really was hoping craigslist would pop up some great deals. I have been watching it for months and nothing, either junk bikes or madone 6 for 3500. I don't think I am going to find a road bike with the relaxed geometer y on craigslist.:mad2:


IMO/E CL is hit and miss, but mostly miss. In your price range I suggest staying with LBS's and buying new. Or at least staying with LBS's and buying used. Either way, you'll get a level of sizing/ fit assistance and warranty.

Regarding Sora, FWIW IMO it's a fine groupset, with improved function/ ergonomics over the previous version. It's not up to the level of refinement that Tiagra is (which has also been improved), but once set up/ tuned, will suite most recreational riders needs.


----------



## matty1

9iron said:


> Good information in this thread. I'm looking at buying my first road bike right now, lots to think about. Hard decisions when you're trying to keep a budget, it's easy to argue yourself right up out of your cost comfort zone.


 I agree. :aureola:


----------



## matty1

AndrwSwitch said:


> The current-model Sora crank is a two-piece crank, so pretty comparable to what's on the Domanes.
> 
> The current-model Sora derailleurs are perfectly good.
> 
> I haven't tried the new Sora shifters. But shifters wear out eventually and, as long as they work, don't effect the ride that much. You're on the frame the whole time.
> 
> If you can tell a difference in how the bikes actually ride, there's your decision-maker. Otherwise, do it on color.


I am hoping with the 45 plus this weekend to get out to a local shop and try a rouxbaix with sora or sector with 105. Strange that model has disc breaks don't know if I need those. The only Roubaix I would consider is the lower end one under 1700.00. That is why I am debating if its worth it or not with sora.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Disc brakes are really nice to have on a bike that gets ridden in crappy weather.

There are a lot of threads, sometimes heated, on the subject. I have them on one of my bikes - my commuter - and really appreciate them when it's crappy out. Which is often, I live in Seattle.


----------



## PJ352

matty1 said:


> I am hoping with the 45 plus this weekend to get out to a local shop and try a rouxbaix with sora or sector with 105. Strange that model has disc breaks don't know if I need those. The only Roubaix I would consider is the lower end one under 1700.00. That is why I am debating if its worth it or not with sora.


For a first bike I suggest staying at the lower end of your price range. As you build saddle time you'll learn what you want in your next bike. And if you stay with cycling, there *will* be a next bike.

If you're pretty well set on a relaxed geo bike, you could split the difference and consider the Secteur Elite (with Tiagra). Personally, I think 105 is unnecessary for a beginner.


----------



## matty1

How does SRAM apex compare to shimno? Found a 2010 cannondale synapse6 with upgrade aero max wheels. Are the wheels good?


----------



## PlatyPius

matty1 said:


> How does SRAM apex compare to shimno? Found a 2010 cannondale synapse6 with upgrade aero max wheels. Are the wheels good?


Compared to Shimano what?

Tiagra? Apex is better.
105? About the same.


----------



## PJ352

matty1 said:


> How does SRAM apex compare to shimno? Found a 2010 cannondale synapse6 with upgrade aero max wheels. Are the wheels good?


Depends on what you're comparing (and personal preferences). Ergonomics? Performance? Method of shifting? I suggest riding both, then deciding, but IMO Apex competes with Tiagra, Rival with 105. Shimano being bigger in the marketplace, their prices will generally be lower.

Can't comment on the wheels. No experience with them.

EDIT: Just did a quick search on aeromax. Considering they're paired/ low spoke count wheels selling for under $100 on ebay, i wouldn't consider them upgrades on that C'dale. Buyer, beware...


----------



## rjaquiss

Can a beginner tell the difference between 105, ultegra, or DA riding 15-30 miles over rolling hills averaging 17? How many miles is the lifespan of a gruppo?


----------



## NJBiker72

matty1 said:


> I am looking for my first road bike and trying to decided which route to go. Alum bike (sectur, 2.3 trek) or a lower end carbon? The two bikes I am debating on are the Specialized Roubaix line or the Trek 4.0. Both bike shops sold it as being better then the other with the built in iso tech on the trek and zerts on the Specialized. I did a new store mini ride on the Specialized and it was a great ride but really need to wait for the weather to break to test drive longer. I really don't want to go over 2,000 bucks and the domane 4.0 will be on sale in March for 1700.00.The Roubaix is 1600.00. I am comparing sora on the Roubaix which I was told is last years 105 and the Trek 4.0 with Tegra. I just wonder how well the domane rides with its new technology in Alum like the 2.3 .I would hate to spend this kind of money and not ride it much and though that money away.
> All my roadie friends are saying do carbon but I worry about the durability and price.
> 
> Thoughts?


Both are nice bikes. I would look at both and also at a Giant Defy and a Canondale Synapse. Plus any other relaxed bikes you find near you. 

And try one more aggressive bike at least. Something like the Specialized Tarmac, Giant TCR, Canondale Super Six or Trek Madone. 

I wanted to upgrade from my Secteur to a carbon bike and was thinking of the Roubaix, Defy, Synapse, etc., but a guy at a shop asked what I was looking for after testing a couple and being unimpressed. He then put me on a Super Six and I was quite impressed. Eventually ended up with a Tarmac, which I love.


----------



## NJBiker72

matty1 said:


> How does SRAM apex compare to shimno? Found a 2010 cannondale synapse6 with upgrade aero max wheels. Are the wheels good?


I prefer SRAM. And actually really like the Apex. I have Red on mine but tested Apex and felt it shifted nicer than any of the Shimano's I tested. It is not as smooth as the SRAM Red but that is not necessarily bad with double tap shifting. Easier to get used to.


----------



## B_arrington

I've never ridden Dura Ace, so can't comments. But I found there to be a significant difference in feel of the shifting between 105 and Ultegra. The Ultegra felt much more crisp and exact. Ultegra brakes are also more crisp in their stopping action. Alas I have a mixed gruppo with Ultegra for most and a 105 brakes.


----------



## matty1

NJBiker72 said:


> Both are nice bikes. I would look at both and also at a Giant Defy and a Canondale Synapse. Plus any other relaxed bikes you find near you.
> 
> And try one more aggressive bike at least. Something like the Specialized Tarmac, Giant TCR, Canondale Super Six or Trek Madone.
> 
> I wanted to upgrade from my Secteur to a carbon bike and was thinking of the Roubaix, Defy, Synapse, etc., but a guy at a shop asked what I was looking for after testing a couple and being unimpressed. He then put me on a Super Six and I was quite impressed. Eventually ended up with a Tarmac, which I love.


Most guy I hear go from race form to relaxed not the other way. Interesting. Going to test out some more bikes this weekend. Supposed to hit 46 on sat. yes!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch

rjaquiss said:


> Can a beginner tell the difference between 105, ultegra, or DA riding 15-30 miles over rolling hills averaging 17? How many miles is the lifespan of a gruppo?


They should all shift very consistently. There is a difference in feel as another poster mentioned. I think that's down to the levers. In other words, if I stuck compatible Dura-Ace levers on an otherwise 105 bike and you didn't know it was mixed, you probably couldn't tell the difference between the mixed bike and a straight Dura-Ace bike.

Buying complete groups is something that seems to be new to the last few years. I'm not sure if it's because complete bikes actually did ship with complete groups earlier, or if it's some other thing about the changing market, although I have a few ideas. The thing is that components don't wear at the same rate.

I just sent my '99 LeMond to my brother - it was a little big for me. But I rode that bike on and off for years, having bought it in 2000, and it shipped with a complete 105 group. Since I vary about whether or not I keep records for my riding, I'm not sure how many miles it has.

The first element of the 105 group to fail was the shifters. (Probably the one on the right.) That was in 2009. I'd picked up some Ultegra shifters when I bumped into them at a good price. A bit of a failure in discipline on my part, but I was making more money at the time. So while it's possible that I could have flushed the shifters with WD-40, relubed, and gained another season or three, I just installed those at that point.

I replaced the rear derailleur and a couple chainrings a year or two ago. The mechanic thought the front derailleur was getting a little bit sloppy, but it was still shifting fine, so I decided to wait another season or however many it has left in it.

I've rebuilt the hubs a few times, and replaced one freehub mechanism. And I've been through plenty of chains, cassettes and brake pads.

A lot of this stuff is conditions-dependent. I moved to Seattle in 2008, so I ride in the rain a fair amount.

Sorry I don't have an answer for you in miles. But I hope that gives you some sense of the order of the period you're asking about.


----------



## matty1

PJ352 said:


> For a first bike I suggest staying at the lower end of your price range. As you build saddle time you'll learn what you want in your next bike. And if you stay with cycling, there *will* be a next bike.
> 
> If you're pretty well set on a relaxed geo bike, you could split the difference and consider the Secteur Elite (with Tiagra). Personally, I think 105 is unnecessary for a beginner.


MI will give the tigra sectur a go this weekend. Also going to try the roubiax with sora. I am curious if I will notice a ride difference. Guys st the trek dealer feel the specialized carbon is not at the same level as trek carbon. I pointed out the 500 price difference between the carbon domane 4.0 and the roubiax.


----------



## PJ352

matty1 said:


> MI will give the tigra sectur a go this weekend. Also going to try the roubiax with sora. I am curious if I will notice a ride difference. *Guys st the trek dealer feel the specialized carbon is not at the same level as trek carbon.* I pointed out the 500 price difference between the carbon domane 4.0 and the roubiax.


Of course they don't. They sell Treks. :wink5:

As I mentioned in an earlier post, you're looking at quality bikes, with strong warranties. Go ride a bunch and (biasing towards fit/ feel, ride and handling) decide for yourself what's 'best'. 

JMO, but because most cyclists tend to keep framesets longer than components (and framesets determine fit, handling and to some extend, ride), I place more importance on the frameset and less on what bolts to it. Those items are commonly swapped out for a variety of reasons (wear, preference, 'upgrades')...

That said, this being your first bike, I think an alu frame, CF fork and either Sora or Tiagra level components should meet your needs for awhile.


----------



## NJBiker72

matty1 said:


> Most guy I hear go from race form to relaxed not the other way. Interesting. Going to test out some more bikes this weekend. Supposed to hit 46 on sat. yes!!:thumbsup:


Enjoy the testing. I wanted something "faster". And I have no problem with the aggressive geo for long rides.


----------



## rjaquiss

Thanks very much for the detailed reply. Still trying to make head/tails of the cost vs. value equation for the various levels of Shimano equipment.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

rjaquiss said:


> Thanks very much for the detailed reply. Still trying to make head/tails of the cost vs. value equation for the various levels of Shimano equipment.


Value is in the eye of the beholder. Shimano 2300, competently installed and tuned, shifts fine. I test-rode a Torker Interurban about a year ago after I broke my previous commuter.

My current commuter came to me with a 10-speed SRAM drivetrain. I don't like SRAM and bought it used, so absent some much more complicated dealing than I wanted to do, I had to choose a drivetrain for it when the shifter broke.

I decided that the highest-value drivetrain for me, for that purpose, was to keep my existing crank and front derailleur, buy some downtube shifters compatible with 9-speed Shimano for $35, and de-evolve the bike with a set of brake-only brake levers and a Tiagra rear derailleur I had on hand. I wasn't about to spend a couple hundred on some shifters I don't even like, or several hundred moving to a drivetrain I do like, but that was a lot more than I need for the purpose.

Integrated shifters are pretty expensive, and while I generally have found my Shimano units to be quite reliable, they're still more finicky than a dead-simple system like downtube shifters. I like indexed downtube shifters better - I was never that good with friction shifters.

The point of all the rambling is this - you can get a bike that goes, stops and shifts, can be made to fit you nicely if you buy the right size, and is very efficient at turning power you develop into speed, for about $500 at retail - the Torker I mentioned earlier. So with that as a baseline, ask yourself whether the various features and refinements on more expensive bikes are worth it. For me, this is all about purpose - I'm willing to pay more for integrated shifters if it's a bike I train on, or expect to compete on or ride with a fast group. I'm also willing to pay more for nicer chainrings, and more durable wheels. But I always ask myself, "Is xxx really $yyy better than what I've got?" I don't know what your price range is, but in the region of late-model or retail bikes that sold/sell at local shops, it's almost never for an improvement in whether or not the part does the job.


----------



## TmB123

AndrwSwitch said:


> They should all shift very consistently. There is a difference in feel as another poster mentioned. I think that's down to the levers. In other words, if I stuck compatible Dura-Ace levers on an otherwise 105 bike and you didn't know it was mixed, you probably couldn't tell the difference between the mixed bike and a straight Dura-Ace bike.


It interesting, i have 10 speed Ultegra 6700 on one bike and 11 speed DA on my new S-Works Roubaix. The difference in groupset is astounding. The DA is so much smoother, lighter, vastly better brakes, front chain ring shift is unreal, they really cannot be compared. I guess the difference is that at this stage DA is designed as a "group" with the new FD needing the new levers, the new low friction cables help etc, everything just works flawlessly.
To be honest, even my older 7800 series Dura Ace or prior to that my 9 speed DA was still a better group than Ultegra 6700. The Ultegra works fine, but its not even close to the same ballpark


----------



## PJ352

rjaquiss said:


> Still trying to make head/tails of the cost vs. value equation for the various levels of Shimano equipment.


IMO, buyers tend to over think this. Most groups nowadays have evolved into efficient, durable drivetrains, with small improvements in feel/ refinement, lower weight and slightly better finishes as you go up the model lines. 

Shifting _performance_ is (to a large degree) dictated by how well (or not so well) the drivetrain is set up/ tuned. As an example, I have a 5600 105 bike that shifts a little better than my Ultegra bike. That's not to say 105 is somehow 'better' than Ultegra, but on these particular builds, _something_ makes it so. Could be something as simple as how the cable housings were finished or a ferrule offers less resistance somewhere. 

Point being, find a bike that fits, rides and handles the way you like at the shop you like and in your price range, ensure the gearing meets your needs (based on fitness/ terrain), buy it and ride it. It's really that simple. :yesnod:


----------



## PJ352

TmB123 said:


> It interesting, i have 10 speed Ultegra 6700 on one bike and 11 speed DA on my new S-Works Roubaix. The difference in groupset is astounding. The DA is so much smoother, lighter, vastly better brakes, front chain ring shift is unreal, they really cannot be compared. I guess the difference is that at this stage DA is designed as a "group" with the new FD needing the new levers, the new low friction cables help etc, everything just works flawlessly.
> To be honest, even my older 7800 series Dura Ace or prior to that my 9 speed DA was still a better group than Ultegra 6700. The Ultegra works fine, but its not even close to the same ballpark


I think you're overstating the differences a bit (or you need your Ultegra bike adjusted/ tuned), but that aside, I doubt anyone would argue that Shimano has refined DA to a higher level than its lower groups - and many have essentially stated that. 

The _real_ question IMO is whether or not the substantially higher cost is justified given the level of refinement of DA. A Porsche Cayman S is unarguably a higher performer than the Cayman, but not 20% higher, which is about the cost difference. 

Now, if we alter the convo (and price range) from "need" to "want", that changes everything.... 

As with most products, diminishing returns is at play here.


----------



## Reagan1984

I am so happy that I found this thread. In the same exact situation as I look to purchase my first bike. I've been a runner and I'm coming off a lower back injury where I was told my running days are over. I'm used to being out on the roads for an hour plus of running, so I am hopeful that I can take to riding. I have been reading anything I can get my hands on and visited 6 LBS(my first use of a bike acronym!!)

Based on the couple of test rides I've been on.. the Domane has the superior feel for me. I took it and the Specialized on the same path and could not believe how pronounced the difference was. 

Today I am so mad, as we had 18" of snow fall here (west of Boston) and my long, and potentially final, test ride of the 2.3 Domane is obviously postponed.

My two biking freak buddies steered me towards the 2.3 with the 105 components vs. the 4.0 and the CF frame and the Tiagra. ($1700/2.3 vs. @ $2100/4.0)

If I come out of the longer test ride as happy as I have been, I'll probably flip them the credit card. Now I just have to get over my irrational fear of the idiot drivers texting/driving...


----------



## matty1

Reagan1984 said:


> I am so happy that I found this thread. In the same exact situation as I look to purchase my first bike. I've been a runner and I'm coming off a lower back injury where I was told my running days are over. I'm used to being out on the roads for an hour plus of running, so I am hopeful that I can take to riding. I have been reading anything I can get my hands on and visited 6 LBS(my first use of a bike acronym!!)
> 
> 
> Based on the couple of test rides I've been on.. the Domane has the superior feel for me. I took it and the Specialized on the same path and could not believe how pronounced the difference was.
> 
> Today I am so mad, as we had 18" of snow fall here (west of Boston) and my long, and potentially final, test ride of the 2.3 Domane is obviously postponed.
> 
> My two biking freak buddies steered me towards the 2.3 with the 105 components vs. the 4.0 and the CF frame and the Tiagra. ($1700/2.3 vs. @ $2100/4.0)
> 
> If I come out of the longer test ride as happy as I have been, I'll probably flip them the credit card. Now I just have to get over my irrational fear of the idiot drivers texting/driving...


Reagan,
Don't injuries suck. I have a bum knee from backpacking adventure which ended my running. Doctor recommend cycling or swimming. Cycling it is as I sink like a rock!!
I have friends saying the same thing about the Domane series:idea: do the higher end 2.3 over the 4.0 Tiagra. That said I took some advice from this thread and decided to look at some other brands. We still haven't had good weather either (MI) for longer test rides I Looked at the following this week in shops and got on a few for a ride around the store.
Anybody ride a Giant Defy composite 3 ? I looked at the Defy comp 3. with Tiagra. I am comparing that bike to a few others I have found in my price range(1700) a mix of carbon bikes and Alum. Few others are.
jamies Endura Carbon/Tiagra 1700.00 on sale 
Trek 2.3 Alum/ carbon fork/ 105 $1700 
Trek 4.0 Carbon/Tiagra 2000.00 
Specialized Roubiax Carbon/sora $1700 
Specialized Sectur Alum/carbon fork last years model sharm apex $1058.00 no sale.

Any thoughts on these? Hope to get some test drives in this week or next as the weather breaks. Seems to me I get more bike carbon/ componets with Giant. I also don't know how important it is to have carbon or a higher end alum/carbon fork with 105. The shop that sold giant and specialized said I can get more bike for the buck with Giant. The LBS with trek spilled the beans on another sale in April. The Giant dealer is doing the same thing so most of these prices will be 200 off or so.
I did ask if I could take a longer ride or take a bike for a weekend and they stated they could make it work .:thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352

matty1 said:


> I Looked at the following this week in shops and *got on a few for a ride around the store.*
> Anybody ride a Giant Defy composite 3 ? I looked at the Defy comp 3. with Tiagra. I am comparing that bike to a few others I have found in my price range(1700) a mix of carbon bikes and Alum. Few others are.
> jamies Endura Carbon/Tiagra 1700.00 on sale
> Trek 2.3 Alum/ carbon fork/ 105 $1700
> Trek 4.0 Carbon/Tiagra 2000.00
> Specialized Roubiax Carbon/sora $1700
> Specialized Sectur Alum/carbon fork last years model sharm apex $1058.00 no sale.
> 
> *Any thoughts on these? Hope to get some test drives in this week or next as the weather breaks.* Seems to me I get more bike carbon/ componets with Giant. I also don't know how important it is to have carbon or a higher end alum/carbon fork with 105. The shop that sold giant and specialized said I can get more bike for the buck with Giant. The LBS with trek spilled the beans on another sale in April. The Giant dealer is doing the same thing so most of these prices will be 200 off or so.
> I did ask if I could take a longer ride or take a bike for a weekend and they stated they could make it work .:thumbsup:


As long as they fit both your intended uses and anatomy, all the bikes listed are fine choices. 

FWIW the Giant seems to be spec'd pretty well for the price, but there's more to a bike than just the specs. 

As I posted a few days ago, when you're able, get the bikes out (on the roads) for test rides. That's really the only way you're going to get a feel for how they ride and handle. Because your pedal stroke will become more fluid, even how they fit will change a bit as you put the bikes through their paces. 

In this price range, you may also want to check out the Jamis Quest. A steel offering that IMO will match a CF's ride quality, and should prove durable.


----------



## glocke12

PJ352 said:


> In my area it's pretty common for LBS's to routinely discount 10%, and 20% during promotions. My advice is to take the attitude that there will be other 'deals' (because there will be) and buy when you've sorted through the field and feel comfortable with your decision. NOT when a dealer pushes you to.


Interesting...I just picked a specialized roubaix sport compact...Tag price was $2099.00, and the manager said he had absolutely no wiggle room, but if I were to wait three weeks specialized will be having a special, and that bike will be $300.00 less. 

I told the guy I really wasn't interested in waiting three weeks, that I had done all the looking I was going to do, and that if he could get the bike to me for $2000.00 out the door with tax (6% sales tax where I am at), than Id take it....otherwise I would just go to another store. Went home with the bike that night with a discount of slightly more than 10%.


----------



## matty1

glocke12 said:


> Interesting...I just picked a specialized roubaix sport compact...Tag price was $2099.00, and the manager said he had absolutely no wiggle room, but if I were to wait three weeks specialized will be having a special, and that bike will be $300.00 less.
> 
> I told the guy I really wasn't interested in waiting three weeks, that I had done all the looking I was going to do, and that if he could get the bike to me for $2000.00 out the door with tax (6% sales tax where I am at), than Id take it....otherwise I would just go to another store. Went home with the bike that night with a discount of slightly more than 10%.



Wow that is great. I still haven't gotten out for a ride getting more snow tomorrow. Coldest March since early 90's. Heres to April.:cryin:


----------



## matty1

So finally got out for some more test drives and a few more tomorrow. 

2011 sectur with sram apex still in the mix 
2013 defy 1 with 105 don't know anything about this bike but it rode in the parking lot great longer ride tomorrow.
2013 roabuaix is on sale from specialized for spring down 300 bucks. so back to components vs carbon.  and price is in the range now. 
carbon defy is going to come in to high on price along with the domane 2.3 as the Sale last month was it they told me today deal is done till next year. Now to research the defy 1 . Its crazy how the same components different company and the huge price difference. 
trek 2.3 is 1700 
defy 1 is 1350
the closeout sectur is coming in at 1100 and apex took a bit to get used to on the test drive but I don't see an issue getting used to it.


----------



## PJ352

matty1 said:


> So finally got out for some more test drives and a few more tomorrow.
> 
> 2011 sectur with sram apex still in the mix
> 2013 defy 1 with 105 don't know anything about this bike but it rode in the parking lot great longer ride tomorrow.
> 2013 roabuaix is on sale from specialized for spring down 300 bucks. so back to components vs carbon.  and price is in the range now.
> carbon defy is going to come in to high on price along with the domane 2.3 as the Sale last month was it they told me today deal is done till next year. Now to research the defy 1 . Its crazy how the same components different company and the huge price difference.
> trek 2.3 is 1700
> defy 1 is 1350
> the closeout sectur is coming in at 1100 and apex took a bit to get used to on the test drive but I don't see an issue getting used to it.


Glad you're finally getting the chance to test ride some bikes. As (I think) you're discovering, it really does help determine preferences and sort out the field.

Good plan to continue doing test rides. Assuming a good fit, might just come down to CF versus better components.


----------



## regnaD kciN

So, any more updates on the continuing saga?


----------



## matty1

regnaD kciN said:


> So, any more updates on the continuing saga?


I ended up buying the specialized sectur 2011 model. After riding them there was some difference but not know how much I am going to get into this I decided to save the money and get a good beginner bike. If I get really serious then look at a carbon frame. So far the weather has been crap. We have had record flooding so this Saturday will be its first ride over 15 miles. Shorter rides have been fine the ride is smooth and the apex shifters are great!! Looking forward to 68 degrees this weekend and a serious ride with friends.


----------

